
Show HN: NEXT Browser – A Lisp-based browser - jmercouris
Now with GTK Linux support, still very alpha, but much faster than before:<p>website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;next-browser.github.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;next-browser.github.io</a>
source: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nEXT-Browser&#x2F;nEXT" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nEXT-Browser&#x2F;nEXT</a><p>thanks for your time!
======
hiq
Nice! Your gif would be better if they were twice as slow as they currently
are, so that people can understand what you're showing without reading the
descriptions.

The problem (as in "the reason why it's not worth it for me to try") with any
new browser is the lack of ad-blocking at the uBlock Origin level. Without a
proper ad-blocker, the web is just unbrowsable these days. The exceptions are
browsers that lack JS support, but this brings its own set of issues.

~~~
jmercouris
Yeah, I really need an adblocker, I'm working on that. Thank you for the nice
words!

~~~
hiq
Great, good luck!

